# Finally! pics of the puppy formerly known as Fabio



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Breeder just took these pics for me. He's just as cute as i'd hoped, even hubby is excited now!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

aww he's just precious! I can't wait until you get him. So happy for you all!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

You are getting him yay!!!! Hes adorable  looking forward to many pics


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Sarah, don't lie! He is not as cute as you hoped.









...he is MUCH CUTER!!!! :coolwink: :toothy8:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Karen, where are you? Hope's boyfriend has arrived! haha


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Just adorable!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Karen, where are you? Hope's boyfriend has arrived! haha


she can keep her paws off! hes tillie tot's boy friend! LOL x


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

SOOOOO cute! i want him too!  lol x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Crazy adorable. Love his little body, so cute!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your beautiful new addition. I just finished reading your last thread, and I was kept hanging whether you would or wouldn't get him.

What a surprise it was to see this new thread. And a very happy ending too.

He really is beautiful, you made the right choice.

All white Chihuahuas are a rare find. I know I have been looking for a year now with no success.

Hugs to you and your new little one
Regina and Timmy


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> All white Chihuahuas are a rare find. I know I have been looking for a year now with no success.


 Lots of the breeders Chi's are cream so i wouldn't be surprised if he changes over time.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

what a cutie pie!



~LS~ said:


> Karen, where are you? Hope's boyfriend has arrived! haha


LoL


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Omg what a precious little boy. He's so cute no wonder you where having such a hard time saying no. I wouldn't have thought twice he would be in my bag and homeward bound it would be for him and me. I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

aawww hes so cute and adoreable!!!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

OzChi said:


> Lots of the breeders Chi's are cream so i wouldn't be surprised if he changes over time.


i was thinking he looked off white although my breeder whose stud dog is from these guys is pure white  a stunning dog he is


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, what a perfect fit for your other 2 .... they'll look like little peas in a pod, just different colours. Your trio will be manifique!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

He's lovely can see why ur tempted


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

What a handsome boy so cute.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So Handsome! I am so excited for you! When do you pick him up?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Perfection !


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so excited, Sarah! You sure can tell he comes from a show family from the pics--the way they held him to show you. lol Yeah, when are you getting him?


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't get him shipped down until after the 21st of June as I will be in Hawaii from the 11th to the 20th. At least he will get me over the post holiday blues!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

He is adorable!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OzChi said:


> Unfortunately I can't get him shipped down until after the 21st of June as I will be in Hawaii from the 11th to the 20th. At least he will get me over the post holiday blues!


Gawd strewth ruth, I couldn't cope with that, that's an eternity!!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Gawd strewth ruth, I couldn't cope with that, that's an eternity!!!



So true...a month of sleepless nights. You know what helps? Shopping for the new pup! :coolwink:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> So true...a month of sleepless nights. You know what helps? Shopping for the new pup! :coolwink:


Blimmen' heck, if I was left to shop for a pup for a month, the sky would fall, HWMNBO would up stumps and leave in disgust, my son would believe the truly malicious gossip that I need to be committed to save me from myself, the Bankruptcy Trustee would move in and my enemies would rejoice that the mad dog lady had finally done her dash :toothy8:


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Well I am going to be in Hawaii for a week so it won't be killing me then! I will be drinking Mai tai's and sunning myself  I wonder if I can get any nice Chi clothes there? Do any of the major US department stores have dog stuff or would I have to find a pet specific shop?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ahahaha, you girls are killing me. :lol:

...if our men could see us now! bahaha! :laughing8: 



And Sarah, you lucky thing, a trip to Hawaii AND a puppy! WOW!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> And Sarah, you lucky thing, a trip to Hawaii AND a puppy! WOW


 I know, I'm spoilt! It's our 1st wedding anniversary. We are staying in the same hotel as we did for our honeymoon. I can't wait, it's freezing cold here and we're supposed to be getting a months worth of rain in the next 24hrs, i'm just counting down the days until I can get some sunshine!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OzChi said:


> Well I am going to be in Hawaii for a week so it won't be killing me then! I will be drinking Mai tai's and sunning myself  I wonder if I can get any nice Chi clothes there? Do any of the major US department stores have dog stuff or would I have to find a pet specific shop?


My darling boyfriends with the new Boston Terrier (their other one arrives this w/end .... no, I don't THINK I influenced them, well not very much), are heading to Hawaii too, and they're hell bent on buying Ralph Lauren Puppy Polo Shirts - apparantly they're avail on the RL USA website so I'm presuming they'll be avail in Hawaii, along with every other mortal thing you can imagine. 

My former bestie, who thinks nothing of dropping $5k+ on an afternoon's shopping, couldn't believe how cheap stuff is there, especially the USA top brands like RL. I don't know about you, but I really never came to like their brands of handbags, and I wouldn't have anything "Guess" these days if it was given to me. Apparently fakes are not an issue over there either in that when you see labels dirt cheap, they're usually bona fide when found in a store.

Oh yeah, the month's rain in a day .... pfft, ignore the Bureau of Meteorology, they're full of piss and wind.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

US shopping is so much better than what we can get here - we get ripped off in the stores and now they're trying to rip us off online by picking up what country you're in and billing you at a higher price!!!

I'm not a RL or Guess fan but I will be hitting up Marc Jacobs for a new wallet at around half the price you can get it for at DJ's.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OzChi said:


> US shopping is so much better than what we can get here - we get ripped off in the stores and now they're trying to rip us off online by picking up what country you're in and billing you at a higher price!!!


Ah yes, but that's our stinking, greedy, rotten vendors here that are whingin' & whinin' - they've lost me, I wouldn't buy their products on principle and I know a lot of folks are saying the same thing. Just stick to Ozsale & the like, even eBay for high end genuine stuff & those retailers can get knicked, go broke & disappear back to their foreign shores from whence they came having shot themselves in both feet


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Karen, where are you? Hope's boyfriend has arrived! haha


Haha, I was thinking how much he looked like Hope!

He's beautiful. Great pick.  Bet you're just dying to get him home now! When do you get to take him?


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

He is adorable.


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice puppy!
Who are the parents?


----------



## bavarianedelweiss (Feb 17, 2012)

what a sweetie!!!


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

congrads  he is very cute...also how do you make the siggys? they are very cool


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> how do you make the siggys? they are very cool


 You can make one yourself in Photobucket or once you have over 75 posts you can ask one of our resident artists to make one for you - we have some talented folks around here!


----------



## vera94 (Jun 18, 2012)

0h 0k great. i hope someone can make me one for my little man when i get him cause im not all that talented with that sort of stuff lol


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

He is a cutie.


----------

